# I have a question...



## crash (Apr 10, 2012)

The part from 0:00 to 0:40, Was it taken from somewhere or is it original, If there is a full version of it? Can you tell me pls 

Thanks in advance :tiphat:

I just noticed that there is a sub-forum for these kinds of questions, Sorry for causing inconvenience mods


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not familiar with the music. Perhaps, this could help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Dragon_Ball_soundtracks#Dragon_Ball

PS:

We have "Identifying Music" board here: http://www.talkclassical.com/identifying-music/

You could post your other questions there. Welcome to the Forum.. Hope you enjoy staying here.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's an original written for that Dragonball thing.


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

The very beginning could have been inspired by Siegfried's forest music... but other than that none of it rings a bell.


----------

